

How To Encourage Women in Linux - antiform
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/

======
gbd
Talk about gender stereotyping. This may be shocking but I'm a woman who can
sew and use linux.

Guess what? so can my boyfriend!

~~~
CalmQuiet
Awesome situation. I can't do either, but I'd sure rather learn Linux. More
power to you.

------
jrockway
This is really overly sensitive. The word "bitch" is offensive to women? I
talk to women all the time that use the word. They don't seem offended by it.

Anyway, I don't think anyone on the Internet cares what gender you are. Women
just don't seem to be that interested in programming.

~~~
CalmQuiet
It's all in _how_ you use the word, I'm sure.

As for, "Women just don't seem to be..." types of generalizations... not a
place _I'd_ like to go. The same is sometimes generalized about people of my
ethnicity; but that doesn't reduce my wish to be received with respect and
consideration.

Do take a look at all the (women) signatories at the bottom of one of the
linked articles in original post. [Several links seem to have gone dead in
just the last half hour.]

~~~
jrockway
_As for, "Women just don't seem to be..." types of generalizations_

If they were interested, they would be actively participating.

------
rubing
Women already get enough special treatment. If you register for a computer
forum with a female avatar, the amount of attention you get and rapidity with
which your questions get answered is inordinate.

~~~
mattm
Coming up next - how to get more men interested in sewing.

~~~
jrockway
Whenever I join a sewing-related IRC channel, I am inundated with sexual
advances because of my obviously-male nickname. This needs to stop, or men
will never have a fair shake at being sew-ers. (sewers?)

Oh wait, sorry. I was confusing a situation I made up in my mind with reality.

